# FS: Blowing out my 120 Gallon



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Sad to say I'm getting out of the hobby because I'm moving out east for school next year and want to get my fish sold now. Still getting price checks on africans that were given to me and will be sold then but what i have for sale now is as listed below

5 Dawrf parrots 1 inch 5 $ or 4 for 20$
5 Parrot chiclids ranging from 3.5- 5 inches 25$ Each
Upside down catfish 25$ 6-7.5 inches
Africans from 10-15$ 
1 Bala shark 4-5 inches 10$


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

i apologize for the quality iphone doesn't take the greatest shots if anyone wants better more specific photos feel free to text me at 604-760-0340


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

what africans do you have for sale?


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

I dont really know the names of some of them but there is photos of of some of them above then i have some yellow labs and some blue zebras


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pm sent interested in the Bala shark


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Bala shark pending sale
catfish and pleco pending sale
OBO on other fish


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Raphael's sold


----------



## paculover (Dec 11, 2013)

Where are u located at

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Ladner (south delta) Open to reasonable offers!


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, your inbox is full. Do you have any other pics of the jack dempsey? And what are you asking for him?


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

do u ever come to pitt id be interested in the dwarf balloons


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

moneysink said:


> Hi, your inbox is full. Do you have any other pics of the jack dempsey? And what are you asking for him?


I asked him the same thing a few days ago. Still haven't heard a price for this guy.


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

inbox is empty


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

prices changed


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Pleco sold 
EB jack Dempsey sold


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Prices dropped open to offers


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Barbs sold still have tons of africans!!!


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Open to reasonable offers


----------

